# Otter attacks 96 y/o, cops had to shoot it 3 times



## Chimpie (Mar 5, 2010)

> VENICE - An otter was shot and  killed Friday morning after mauling a 96-year-old Venice man and biting  another.  It happened on Venice East Boulevard around 4:30 in the  morning.  Both men are out of the hospital and recovering after the odd  otter ordeal.
> 
> 
> Friday afternoon the scene is quiet, just a blood spot in the road  indicates what went on.  The 911 call says it all.
> ...


Read the rest of the article and listen to the 911 call here.


----------



## foxfire (Mar 5, 2010)

"According to the sheriff's report, when things had calmed down, those involved thought the otter was dead.  It wasn't"
that would make for a interesting scene safety change.


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 6, 2010)

:sad: this has completely ruined my perception of otters.


----------



## Aidey (Mar 6, 2010)

How odd...I wonder how common otter attacks are. I suppose if someone worked in at some sort of sea animal refuge it wouldn't be too strange, but just walking down the road? I bet the dispatcher was like WTF?!


----------



## mct601 (Mar 6, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> :sad: this has completely ruined my perception of otters.



I always heard they were mean, but damn. How could something so cute actually maul a man?


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 6, 2010)

mct601 said:


> I always heard they were mean, but damn. How could something so cute actually maul a man?



Rabies.

Yup, don't know if you all caught that on the article, but the otter did test positive for rabies.


----------



## mct601 (Mar 6, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Rabies.
> 
> Yup, don't know if you all caught that on the article, but the otter did test positive for rabies.



I JUST read about the rabies before I refreshed this thread. 


New on my list of 'Do Not F### With's': Rabid otters


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 6, 2010)

*Otter attacks on the rise*

http://www.ruralmysteries.com/otterattack.php

A number of years ago a family of otters on Lake Shasta, CA were attacking swimmers out on the lake.

VEnice is pretty darn urban. I ALWAYS suspect an escaped pet or transported wild animal.


----------



## nomofica (Mar 7, 2010)

That otter was a beast, holy. Would have been an interesting scene...


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 7, 2010)

*Otters are Weasles (mustellidae)*

Actually pretty darn tough, but they have a relatively primitive metabolic gluconeogenisis pathway, causing them to sometimes pass out or die under prolonged severe stress due to failure to produce enough quick sugar from their livers.
Otters are like cats, they are cute and anthropomoprhic but eat any small game (including baby beavers etc) after they play with it.


----------



## nomofica (Mar 9, 2010)

mycrofft said:


> Actually pretty darn tough, but they have a relatively primitive metabolic gluconeogenisis pathway, causing them to sometimes pass out or die under prolonged severe stress due to failure to produce enough quick sugar from their livers.
> *Otters are like cats, they are cute and anthropomoprhic but eat any small game (including baby beavers etc) after they play with it.*




Would it be fair to compare my ex in the same way?h34r:


----------



## Aidey (Mar 9, 2010)

I just got a mental image of my 17.5lb cat playing with a baby beaver...


...I need sleep.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow.......mean little bugger.

I'd be just as confused as the dispatcher!:unsure:

I love the call:

"An otter?"

"O-t-t-e-r. Please hurry. I can't keep him off."


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 28, 2010)

Colo. Springs zoo searching for escaped otter

Uprising?


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 28, 2010)

*The Che Guevara of Otterdom*

http://www.iwokrama.org/forest/animals/giantotter.htm


----------



## NERDulance (Mar 30, 2010)

Big deal... I got attacked by an insane goose the other day. Damn thing wanted to fight.


----------



## armywifeemt (Apr 1, 2010)

I have to wonder what the old man did to piss the otter off... I mean, really now....


And I also have to wonder what the emergency responders were thinking as they rolled out... I mean weird things happen... I live in North Pole, Alaska.. and lemme tell you we get a lot of nutjobs around here... but I'd have been a little skeptical until we got there.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 1, 2010)

mycrofft said:


> http://www.iwokrama.org/forest/animals/giantotter.htm


Jesus H. Christ....


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 1, 2010)

*Yeah, six feet of sleek attitude.*

and massiter muscles the size of apples!
Hey, where did my comment about being chased bya turkey go?


----------

